# Mobile Bay artificial reefs?



## Wharf Rat

Anyone ever fish the artificial reefs and the enhanced gas platforms in Mobile Bay? Thinking about trying it out sometime. What is the target species? Just the standards - specs, reds, mangrove, etc or is there more to be found here? Is it deep in the bay around these areas? Mostly just live bait fishing around these or are some artificials effective?



Just curious and interested to hear what you have to share.



Hall


----------



## Fish Happens

I would like to know the same thing. I live in mobile and don't want to have to travel to Pensacola every time I want to go fishing. I grew up in Pensacola and lived their all my life but just recently moved to mobile for a job with the Army Corps of Engineers as a Web Developer. So if there is anyone out there that has any input at all please let us know.


----------



## bamachem

Pretty much what you would catch fish on in Pensacola Bay is what you can use to catch fish on in Mobile Bay. I grew up in Fairhope, so I stuck to the eastern shore for the most part, and that's where I fish now - mostly out of convenience of location as well as knowledge of the area. the eastern and south-eastern areas of the bay average about 6-8 feet deep depending on where you are. some of the southern areas that see more tidal currents can be over 12' deep in places inshore, and near the fort, it's over 40' deep as the bay spills into the gulf.

for starters: http://www.outdooralabama.com/fishing/saltwater/where/artificial-reefs/inshore.cfm

you have a lot of stuff to choose from!!!










as with anywhere else, live bait works best. in the spring, the farther south you are the better. finger mullet, baby pinfish/croaker, and of course live shrimp will produce just about anywhere there's fish when the water is 70F or warmer. spoons, grubs, etc work well also.

in the spring, the rigs and reefs hold specks and reds, along w/ a few small grouper and snapper. you'll catch an occasional flounder on them as well if you're fishing deep enough. in the summer, you can get nice gator specks just about anywhere south of Fairhope/Theodore on live bait or jigs. spanish, blues, hardtails, and the occasional kings are around the south of the bay from about late june thru september or so. summertime also brings in tarpon as well as the bite for tripletail around the pilings. sheephead and shark are plentiful, and don't forget black drum on the south end of the bay when it's warm. also,you have the option of fishingdixie bar, sand island, sand island light house, and the close-to-shore rigs within a few miles of ft. morgan and dauphin island when the seas are calm enough.

i have good luck at fish river reef, shell bank reef, the bon secour bay area, as well as around other structures like the legacy platforms and the 63AB, as well as pilings/piers around the ICW, ft morgan structure, and even middle bay light.

good luck out there!


----------



## Fish Happens

bamachem,



Thanks for that post. You were a HUGE help. :letsdrink:letsdrink:letsdrink


----------



## Wharf Rat

Andy - thanks a bunch for the info!



Hal!


----------



## sandman

Andy, 

Really great post & lots of good information there! I too have been fishing Mobile Bay for over 25 years & agree with you. Should help alot of people trying to get started. Really appreciate you sharing your experience /knowledge.


----------



## bamachem

i'm glad to help...

i got a PM asking about what/where some of the locations are that i was referring to, so here's a map that i marked up w/ the spots that i talked about.





















links (mostly wikipedia, but they have coordinates):

sand island light house

middle bay light house

article about dixie bar at fort morgan - has cool interactive map/satellite photo

NOAA chart of the lower half of mobile bay


----------



## FrEaK-NaStY

thanxs for the post that will help me out alittle since im new to the area .. yall have ne advice for someone new to the area . ty james


----------



## Brad King

WOW!!!! Bamachem.

Thats how you answer a question. Awesome advice and visual references.


----------

